# What Makes You Welsh?



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

The question of Welsh identity is much debated these days, not least on these boards.  Perhaps the time has come to settle it once and for all.

Why do you consider yourself Welsh?  Multiple responses are allowed on this poll, so we'll let a hundred daffodils bloom.

Please do _not_ answer the poll unless you truly do consider yourself Welsh.  Fraudulent votes will be discounted.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Welsh - the new Lesbian.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Welshness is not proven to cause AIDS though. Yet.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 21, 2010)

I have a Welsh grandfather, so might be rounded up if a cymruphobic demagogue takes power and herds the Welsh into death camps. But I would be very, very offended by being lumped in with them.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 21, 2010)

Daffodils aren't really Welsh, so don't go on about them as though they were.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 21, 2010)

fucking a sheep with a leek.
that's what makes you welsh.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Wlesh people prove that there really is no God


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 21, 2010)

Poll fail.
There's no 'I go to Chapel' option


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2010)

I don't feel Welsh and hence have not partaken in the poll.  But my wife is Welsh and it was being born and raised in Wales until the age of 18 that made her feel so.  FWIW.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Welshness is not proven to cause AIDS though. Yet.



I am Welsh, and don't have AIDS. So I'm pretty sure being Welsh prevents AIDS.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 21, 2010)

I've got a Max Boyce record and it makes me feel proper Welsh, baht.


----------



## pigtails (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I am Welsh, and don't have AIDS. So I'm pretty sure being Welsh prevents AIDS.



Ditto
You should publish an article on this fact.

I'm Welsh because I was born, brought up and still live in Wales.  My parents aren't Welsh fwiw.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2010)

Like a wriggly political party, dwyer's going to keep on posting up even more inane polls until finally he's successfully worded the questions in such a manner that gives him the "right" result.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Well it's early days yet, but preliminary analysis of the poll data suggests that the_ vast majority _ of Welsh people consider having been born and raised in Wales the primary qualification for being Welsh.

I certainly find myself in full agreement with that position.


----------



## Santino (May 21, 2010)

Is it 'voting in polls'?


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> The question of Welsh identity is much debated these days, not least on these boards.


 
Mainly by you for some reason?!  I don't think the rest of us welsh care about it half as much as you do. We know we're welsh so don't care the ins and outs of why.

Are you struggling with your welsh identity now that you don't live here?


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2010)

I'm welsh cause I like cheese on toast, can sing 25% of the national athem, can say Castell Coch properly even though I don't speak welsh and once pee'd into a urinal next to Tom Jones.

None of which are on your lame poll.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Mainly by you for some reason?!  I don't think the rest of us welsh care about it half as much as you do. We know we're welsh so don't care the ins and outs of why.
> 
> Are you struggling with your welsh identity now that you don't live here?



Nowt worse than an ex-pat...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I can sing 25% of the national athem,




I struggle after 'Gwlad', tbh.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

I've always been troubled by the "enwogion o fri" line.

I mean, you've got Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, and maybe Rob Brydon if you want someone more up to date. It's hardly a glittering cavalcade of celtic stars, is it?


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2010)

don't forget Kylie! and awr Charl


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot, ddraig 

The mere thought of Charlotte Church gives me sickymouth.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

Shakey, Bonnie Tyler, The Alarm!

The 1980s was a Golden era. 

Max Boyce was probably at the height of his powers in the 80s too.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2010)

soz foggers, saw her the other day driving a landrover near mine

dont forget Haile Selassie and Bob Marley


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Max Boyce was probably at the height of his powers in the 80s too.



I have a Max Boyce story, but can't tell it, as it would probably be libellous


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I have a Max Boyce story, but can't tell it, as it would probably be libellous


Even if you put it in inverted commas and said 'this isn't true, btw'.?

Of course, when I said 'height of his powers', what I really meant was 'allowed on TV every now and then', and not just HTV Wales, either.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

I'll need to confirm that it was actually Max Boyce, and not some other 70s/80s Welsh entertainer, first


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I have a Max Boyce story, but can't tell it, as it would probably be libellous



I have one of them too.

I've bumped into him a few times, mostly in the beer tent at Glamorgan cricket.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Ah, so he is a bit *makes drinky-drinky arm motions* ?


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Ah, so he is a bit *makes drinky-drinky arm motions* ?



I don't think that's a secret.  I do think he has one though.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I don't think that's a secret.  I do think he has one though.



Ah, no. The story was about alcoholism, but that wasn't the entirety of the story 

I'll confirm whether it was him, and see whether it's ok to share.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I am Welsh, and don't have AIDS. So I'm pretty sure being Welsh prevents AIDS.



I thought the Welsh were pretty cool until I found out that Fogbat is Welsh. Now I hate them to the man


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2010)

*fastens seatbelt


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> I thought the Welsh were pretty cool until I found out that Fogbat is Welsh. Now I hate them to the man



The feeling is mutual. We had a vote and we all decided that you were a knob that smelt of piss.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

Fogbat does post like a stereotypical Englishman half the time, tbf.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> The feeling is mutual. We had a vote and we all decided that you were a knob that smelt of piss.



most knobs do smell of piss.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fogbat does post like a stereotypical Englishman half the time, tbf.



That'll be my English mother's influence.

Pip-pip.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> most knobs do smell of piss.



Most men wash.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

As Rob Brydon says "it's only a bit of fun".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

I find the smell of the smeg overpowers the urea most of the time.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> As Rob Brydon says "it's only a bit of fun".


Ah, like the Welsh cultural reference there.

And the unintended irony.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Well this is a fine advertisement for the nation isn't it?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> most knobs do smell of piss.



Your cock smells of defeat, fear and ignorance. Probably.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

The nob of despair


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Your cock smells of defeat, fear and ignorance. Probably.



why don't you suck it and find out.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 21, 2010)

Note to ramjamclub, 

Adding  to a post does not make it funnier.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Note to ramjamclub,
> 
> Adding  to a post does not make it funnier.



I'm in a jovial mood.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


>



You're a desperate little man


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> You're a desperate little man



you have nothing to say except abuse, pretty sad life there matey


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> you have nothing to say except abuse, pretty sad life there matey



It wasn't abuse, it was an observation


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> It wasn't abuse, it was an observation



just shut up, you are so pathetic


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Nowt worse than an ex-pat...



Indeed.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Indeed.



I don't remember asking your opinion about anything.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Indeed.



Do immigrants here refer to themselves as expats?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 21, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I don't remember asking your opinion about anything.



Dos i grafu.


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Do immigrants here refer to themselves as expats?


No idea. Ask them. 



phildwyer said:


> I don't remember asking your opinion about anything.


You seem to be struggling. Let me help. 
http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=forum


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> You seem to be struggling. Let me help.



No.  You've been told before to stay off my threads.

Now will you please stop plaguing us?  Once and for all?


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

Do the Welsh regard English who live in Wales as immigrants?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> Do the Welsh regard English who live in Wales as immigrants?



Dim coloneiddwyr is the graffiti.


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2010)

To answer the OP.......my soul.




phildwyer said:


> No.  You've been told before to stay off my threads.



I shall post where I want, you pleb.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Dim coloneiddwyr is the graffiti.



cadw'r coloneiddwyr mas! keep the colonists out 
since you didn't put the English translation all I could find was this.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I shall post where I want, you pleb.
> 
> Oh and to answer your OP.......my soul.



I know love, only jesting with you.  You've a beautiful soul.

Fancy a pint next week?


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## cesare (May 21, 2010)

Me and my siblings got born in England, but took one of sibling's ashes back to Wales to rest with the family. She didn't need ID pass for her final resting place but I reckon disco dave and sidekick might do Border Police Force on cemeteries if they can't raise enough cash elsewhere.


----------



## phildwyer (May 21, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> FUCK no.



You're not fooling anyone here you know.  _Not even yourself._

Following me round like a little lost kitten.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 22, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> Do the Welsh regard English who live in Wales as immigrants?



Depends if they're holiday-homing or working


----------



## Gromit (May 22, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> You're not fooling anyone here you know.  _Not even yourself._
> 
> Following me round like a little lost kitten.



You are dreaming pal. 

You are worthy enough to clean her toilet. Let alone drink with her.


----------



## phildwyer (May 22, 2010)

Gromit said:


> You are dreaming pal.



How little you know of women and their ways.


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2010)

stop being such a creep phil! concentrate on the fucking football


----------



## Grandma Death (May 22, 2010)

My mother is welsh-my father scottish. I was born in Scotland but moved to Wales when I was four and, until the age of 36-thats where I stayed. I consider myself Welsh despite having a thoroughly Scottish name.


----------



## phildwyer (May 22, 2010)

Grandma Death said:


> I consider myself Welsh despite having a thoroughly Scottish name.



McDeath?


----------



## Swan (May 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've always been troubled by the "enwogion o fri" line.
> 
> I mean, you've got Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, and maybe Rob Brydon if you want someone more up to date. It's hardly a glittering cavalcade of celtic stars, is it?



Anthony Hopkins, Catherine Zeta, Matthew Rhys, Rhys Ifans, Micheal Sheen, Super Furry Animals, Stereophonics, Manics, Cerys Matthews, Catherine Jenkins, Bryn Terfel, Dufy........
 Ioan Gruffudd is my fav - you may not like or rate any of these but they are very popular.

What makes me Welsh? The love I have for the place, people, language, culture, both through the medium of Cymraeg and English and also our history. I really struggle with the Welsh language and am lucky enough to have a Welsh speaking partner who if need be will translate for me. I always have to insist that Welsh speakers should not switch to English and continue their conversation in their language even if I don't understand all that is being said.

I have never understood how some people claim to respect and value other peoples culture when they don't value their own.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 23, 2010)

Don't forget Charlie and Emilio.


----------



## Swan (May 23, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Don't forget Charlie and Emilio.



Sorry it was late when I posted that. I meant Micheal Sheen.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

Tim Vincent and Shakin Stevens


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

Jeifin Jenkins.


----------



## phildwyer (May 23, 2010)

Henry Stanley


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

why hasn't any Welshman mentioned the most famous Welshman of all?
*Richard Burton*


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

Nah, it's definitely Jeifin Jenkins.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Nah, it's definitely Jeifin Jenkins.



Shows how small your  world is, ask anyone abroad to name a famous Welsh person and you get either Tom Jones Shirley Bassey Richard Burton.
Jenfin jenkins who's that would be the response


----------



## phildwyer (May 23, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Nah, it's definitely Jeifin Jenkins.



There is no such person.  Now will you kindly leave my thread?


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> Shows how small your  world is, ask anyone abroad to name a famous Welsh person and you get either Tom Jones Shirley Bassey Richard Burton.
> Jenfin jenkins who's that would be the response



Who the fuck is Richard Burton?

Jeifin Jenkins is Wales' most respected Teddy Boy I'll have you know. They've a statue of the great man in Llareggub.


----------



## fogbat (May 23, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> Shows how small your  world is, ask anyone abroad to name a famous Welsh person and you get either Tom Jones Shirley Bassey Richard Burton.
> Jenfin jenkins who's that would be the response



Shows how culturally unaware you are.

Jeifin Jenkins isn't just Welsh. In a very real way, he is Wales.







Incidentally, I'm delighted to report that this thread is now number 5 in Google's search results for "jeifin jenkins"


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

apart from the imaginary "boyfriend" you have called Jeifin Jenkins no ones heard of him or it it a her?
give him a big kiss from me


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> I'm a bell



You're about as funny as peadophilia


----------



## ramjamclub (May 23, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> You're about as funny as peadophilia



you really need to get a life instead of following me around, I'm flattered but we have little in common. Project your affections elsewhere.


----------

